# What happened to flight Malaysian Airlines MH370?



## Black Devil Dog (12/3/14)

Just in case you didn't know, there's an aeroplane missing with 239 people on board.

So far, it seems that nobody has a single clue as to its whereabouts. What is known is that 2 people on board had stolen passports, the pilot liked inviting hot blonde chicks to see his cock
- pit, the plane had suffered minor wing damage previously and Malaysians seem rather incompetent at airport security. 

Apparently the plane turned, dropped about 200m and then it simply vanished over the ocean. How far did it travel after it turned?

So, was it hijacked, or did the pilot commit suicide and take an entire plane load of people with him? Was it equipment failure and they tried to return to K.L, but crashed instead?
Were they shot down? Did aliens take them? Or did they land on a secret jungle airstrip and are now hostages to a Dr Evil type character, who has plans for world domination?

Each of those scenarios is very plausible but maybe we'll never know.


Edit: Oops the heading should be "What happened to Malaysian Airlines flight mh370".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/14)

Its rather strange.....they cant even find wreckage of any type...no debri, no nothing. 

They have 30 days untill the black box signal goes flat


----------



## pk.sax (12/3/14)

Don't ask. Eventually it will come out. If it is foul play, there are some very very very large vested interests invested in proving that. This is gonna cost Malaysian and/or their insurer a lot, whichever way you look at it.

I reckon it either rapidly decompressed for whatever reason or the crew or a part of them or someone that managed to get the cockpit turned the aircraft silent and stole it.


----------



## Mickcr250 (12/3/14)

I read yesterday that many of the passengers phone rang but either rang out or seemed to hang up. Very weird especially since that was 4 days after they went missing my htc struggles to get a day.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## spog (12/3/14)

Yep very strange,how many plastics are in a modern plane ?
Surely you would expect to find some evidence in the ocean,or did it turn around and crash on land somewhere .
As Mickcr250 posted regarding phones ,they don't work underwater ( my words) but there will be a lot of speculation and its a long long way from the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/3/14)

There are conflicting reports as to whether or not the Malaysian military picked it up on radar after it turned, which adds more confusion to the whole search operation.

The search area has now been expanded to take in an entirely different area. There were no mayday or distress signals. No debris, (yet) which if it was blown up in mid air, you would expect should be strewn over a large area. No terrorist groups have claimed responsibility.

Vietnam have scaled back their search effort because they're frustrated with the lack of reliable information coming from Malaysia.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/14)

definitely aliens.


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

I dont pay attention to the news, so make sure u keep me informed via AHB ey fella's


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/14)

Remember that air France plane that went down in 2009 took five days to find, then a further two years to recover the black boxes. It happens.


Anyway, Chinese satellite images are showing what they suspect to be the wreckage. Nothing confirmed yet however.


http://www.theguardian.com/world/blog/2014/mar/12/mh370-search-extended-into-andaman-sea-live-updates




Of the tragic stories coming out of this, I found the one about that bloke from Perth with the young family particularly heart wrenching.


----------



## sponge (13/3/14)

It was the mother ship of the flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## zappa (13/3/14)

Some people's imaginations are far too overactive. The truth is almost always the simplest explanation, and from recent accounts it seems this one is no different.

Not only do we have to put up with the conspiracy theory nuts on Facebook, it's also becoming common place on popular news sites.

It almost seems that if you're not a conspiracy theorist these days, you're the odd one out. I could post something on Facebook with a spiel about how eating crap is good for you and I have no doubt plenty of people would start eating crap...

Just an observation.


----------



## Mardoo (13/3/14)

Dingo ate my airplane!


----------



## Airgead (13/3/14)

It secretly landed on a North Korean controlled, Bond villain style giant stealth aircraft carrier that submerged for a secret trip back to North Korea because the pilots wanted to defect.

Actually my money is on some kind of catastrophic in flight self disassembly (structural failure). 

Edit - Or aliens.


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

I love them conspiracy theorist peeps, geez there fun to stir up. Start them off and just watch them go.

The moon landing was real Maaaaaaaan...


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/13/mh370-satellite-images-show-possible-crash-debris-in-south-china-sea-live


----------



## pcmfisher (13/3/14)

I reckon it could be like Lost.


----------



## zappa (13/3/14)

North Korean reality TV series? Perhaps Kim's favourite show was Lost.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

It flew to Brtain to make crop circles......


----------



## Truman42 (13/3/14)

If it did break up in mid air it doesnt explain why relatives are able to phone passengers mobiles and they are ringing. Ok maybe one or two phones just happen to be in a bag floating on some debris so havent been water damaged yet, but from what Ive read it was a few people that were able to call passengers and MAS were also able to call some of the crews mobile phones. Very strange.

Also if these phones are ringing then they must be close to a cell tower and therefore not out in the middle of the ocean. Has to be Aliens.... h34r:

In exactly one year the plane will just re-appear on radar and its passengers and crew wont know theyve been missing for 12 months. To them its only been a hour or so.


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/14)

zappa said:


> Some people's imaginations are far too overactive. The truth is almost always the simplest explanation, and from recent accounts it seems this one is no different.
> 
> Not only do we have to put up with the conspiracy theory nuts on Facebook, it's also becoming common place on popular news sites.
> 
> ...



Evolution has steered us toward the conspiracy theory. We all the the decedents of of cave men who were walking around making false positive reasoning errors and lived to pass on their paranoid genes. 
The twitchy ones assumed that rustle in the bushes was a predator and got out of there, the lazy ones just said **** it, I bet its only the wind, and got eaten. 
Not sure how believing Jews control the world, 9/11 was an inside job and generally being a fuckwit has helped us at an evolutionary level, but it seems we're stuck with it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

With regard to the phones, as they would most likely be roaming thru different networks, when you call the number the phones original service providor will start searching for the phone, whilstit is doing this the network will give you a ring/dial/call wait tone while it searches the networks for the handset. This can sometimes take up to a minute and gives you the false impression that the handset is ringing. The type and style of tone heard in your handpeice is dependant on the configuration of the network switches.


----------



## Florian (13/3/14)

13 or so years ago I was sailing around the Whitsundays with a few people for a week.

One very windy day the Captain's mobile phone was missing, and he suspected that it fell into the water. We rang the phone to see if it was still on deck somewhere, it rang a few times and then cut out. On subsequent calls it went straight to voicemail. It was nowhere to be found and must have been in the sea.

What I'm trying to say is that mobiles don't necessarily die when they hit water, they need to be activated by either using the phone or an incoming call so current is flowing and shorting it out.
That's why when you drop your phone into the pool you should get it out straight away and, before pressing any buttons or activating the touch screen, remove the battery. Once dried survival chances are quite high.

EDIT: Or Stu's explanation above.


----------



## zappa (13/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Not sure how believing Jews control the world, 9/11 was an inside job and generally being a fuckwit has helped us at an evolutionary level, but it seems we're stuck with it.


,

Couldn't agree more. Do have some thoughts about how such conspiracy theories start though.

Personally, I think the Jews controlling the world thing is really nothing more than racism at it's finest, hiding behind religion and fueled by movies like "The Passion of the Christ".

I think the 9/11 inside job thing was likely started by terrorists and accepted as truth by honest, respectful, peace loving Muslims that couldn't comprehend how people of their own faith could carry out such an act of hate and violence against so many innocent people.

From there, these things spread like a virus and are believed by gullible, impressionable young people that spend too much time on the internet and don't know how to think for themselves...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

9/11 never happened. The footage of the plane was all CGI and holagrams....according to this man

http://www.activistpost.com/2012/03/911-affidavit-by-john-lear-son-of.html?m=1


----------



## zappa (13/3/14)

And because he wrote it, it must be true.

I've even seen conspiracy theories around Jews been responsible for 9/11 (or more concisely, "The Jews" because they all work together).


----------



## mckenry (13/3/14)

This flight never existed. Its an excuse for the USA to declare war on North Korea and go in, kill every MOFO and take their newly discovered oil reserves.
Stolen passports - pfft - that's just to put the terrorist spin on it, which will get the 'God bless America' loonies / rednecks and racists on side.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

zappa said:


> And because he wrote it, it must be true.
> 
> I've even seen conspiracy theories around Jews been responsible for 9/11 (or more concisely, "The Jews" because they all work together).


And because its a sworn affidavit, in the USA it becomes a lawfull document ( in some states & courts ) unless its contested. 

He made it as part of a supposed lawsuit against the US government on grounds that 911 was faked...

The mind boggles....


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

My boss gets perfectn telstra reception out at sea, calling me at 330am to let me know his cracking a beer and the fish are biting, this around 30mile out. 

Yeh its not in the middle of the ocean, but its close i suppose.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

It was Labors fault

- Tony Abbott.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/3/14)

I think a giant blue beetle took control of the plane. It's happened before........


----------



## Truman42 (13/3/14)

Channel 7 have a 1 hour news special about the missing flight right now. Apparently Boeings engine GPS data shows the engines ran for four hours after they lost radar contact.


----------



## HBHB (13/3/14)

Never flying without my tin foil hat again - ever.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/14)




----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

Truman said:


> Channel 7 have a 1 hour news special about the missing flight right now. Apparently Boeings engine GPS data shows the engines ran for four hours after they lost radar contact.


Yeh seen a bit of that, and caught the end of them saying a high likelihood of the passengers being held hostage on some island.

Huh???


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

If they ran for 4 hrs then another airport radar should have picked it up


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/3/14)

That programme's just started here and I'm waiting for them to open up a poll for viewers to vote on the likely scenario. It's what I'd expect from them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

Blame it on the boogie


----------



## Airgead (14/3/14)

The bossanova could be to blame as well.


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/14)

Or the rain.


----------



## OzPaleAle (14/3/14)

You think threads on this forum can get a little crazy, not sure if anyone has had a look at the Professional Pilots Rumour Network quoted in many news reports.

http://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/535538-malaysian-airlines-mh370-contact-lost-151.html


----------



## Airgead (14/3/14)

To really remove any last traces of doubt in your mind that the great mass of humanity is rapidly disappearing in a rapidly expanding cloud of stupidity, read the talk page for the flight's article on wikipedia. A more pathetic collection of conspiracy theory numpties, self important twats and clueless armchair experts I have seldom seen.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/3/14)

It's Wikipedia, the world's biggest experiment in groupthink


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/3/14)

The answer will surely be on Redit....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/3/14)

I have a few overseas flights in the next couple of months Dave Allen doesn't improve my confidence.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBca1ixoEbg


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> You think threads on this forum can get a little crazy, not sure if anyone has had a look at the Professional Pilots Rumour Network quoted in many news reports.
> 
> http://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/535538-malaysian-airlines-mh370-contact-lost-151.html


Wow.
Pilot speak must be super heavyweight of acronym use.


----------



## OzPaleAle (14/3/14)

I'm pretty sure we know where teenagers got the OMG, LFMAO, OFJYS&$BI etc trend from now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/3/14)

Its ok Dave. Uncle ChopChop has gotyour back

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw7Sgm3sNmw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/3/14)

Airgead said:


> To really remove any last traces of doubt in your mind that the great mass of humanity is rapidly disappearing in a rapidly expanding cloud of stupidity, read the talk page for the flight's article on wikipedia.


hehe, reminds me of this:

http://www.vidlist.com/video_show/idiocracy-intro-245281


----------



## Airgead (14/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hehe, reminds me of this:
> 
> http://www.vidlist.com/video_show/idiocracy-intro-245281


Love idiocracy. I regard it as a documentary rather fiction.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/3/14)

I went to a DVD shop (remember those?) many years ago to ask for them to order it in for me to buy, and the bloke at the counter said "OMG best movie.. ever" in the Simpsons comic book guy's voice. Had a good laugh.


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/14)

*Did you know *New Zealand coppers carry no guns, but tazers fitted actually with cameras? 

All I'm saying is this encounter could have_ much_ funnier.

Ah, Police Ten 7. Never fails to deliver the goods.


http://youtu.be/ptRZM7WFA6k


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/3/14)

Looks like may have been hijacked

http://m.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/world/malaysia-confirms-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370-was-hijacked/story-fni0xs63-1226855315871


----------



## zappa (15/3/14)

Must have landed on Rotto.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/3/14)

It had 8hrs worth of fuel onboard.


----------



## spog (15/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It had 8hrs worth of fuel onboard.


I bet Chanel 7 is pissed of now as it can't be on a secret terrorist held island. " shit happens" .


----------



## bradsbrew (15/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> *Did you know *New Zealand coppers carry no guns, but tazers fitted actually with cameras?
> 
> All I'm saying is this encounter could have_ much_ funnier.
> 
> ...


Define definitive :lol: :chug: . If Clinton wasn't so pissed he could of claimed that he drank all those bourbon cans after the accident to settle his nerves.....................whilst waiting for james :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I went to a DVD shop (remember those?) many years ago to ask for them to order it in for me to buy, and the bloke at the counter said "OMG best movie.. ever" in the Simpsons comic book guy's voice. Had a good laugh.


Re another thread, I was talking to a teenage female shop assistant at Big W re my friend's DVD player that wouldn't play MP4s and .mkv files off a stick and the lass said "were those MP4s Blu-ray files?

I smiled condescendingly and was about to pat her on her pretty little female and thus vacant head and say "look, dear, let me put it in terms you can understand: Blu-ray is a disc format and we are talking about something completely different here, that's downloaded torrentz" but she got in first and said:

"because if you've downloaded torrenz that are clearly BD-rip, even though they are mp4, then even new DVD players can't decipher the codec so you need a Blu-ray player that has the necessary circuitry - and probably play a lot of mkv files as well"


Reality check: 19 year old lass in Taree knows perfect shit. :super:

I bought the Blu-ray of course for my friend, and if I was 45 years younger I'd currently be gazing adoringly at said chick over a hundred dollar meal at The Sicilian (Victoria Street) 

Cheers
Pops


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Define definitive


Finally, NZ has a 'Please explain' equivalent they can call their own. 




South China Sea search stopped with new focus
*Investigators conclude people with flying experience hijacked plane*
*No motive, no demands,* and still no sight of plane
Official: Hijacking no longer a theory — ‘it is conclusive’

In my best _Cluedo _impersonation voice.

Al Qaeda linked extremist. 
Economy class.
With a shoe bomb.


----------



## Not For Horses (18/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Wow.
> Pilot speak must be super heavyweight of acronym use.


There is nothing that aviation loves more than acronyms. It's a toss up between them and the army as to who has more.


I really can't understand how, in this day and age, someone in the cockpit can just flick a switch and make a plane disappear.

I have a GPS tracker at work that can send the office an email via satellite with a current GPS position. It can even be automated to send a position every 15 minutes or so if you so desire. Just turn it on and let it do its thing.
They're so cheap we actually have two.
Costs about 100 bucks and weighs bugger all.
Surely that would be a lot better than using god knows how many man hours and dollars, involving umpteen countries that may or may not get along with each other, searching stupidly large amounts of oceans and causing mass global speculation.

What an absolute clusterfuck of a situation.


----------



## tavas (18/3/14)

Its alright. Courtney Love is on the case and found it.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/courtney-love-thinks-shes-found-missing-malaysian-airlines-flight-mh370/story-fn907478-1226857897592


----------



## spog (18/3/14)

tavas said:


> Its alright. Courtney Love is on the case and found it.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/courtney-love-thinks-shes-found-missing-malaysian-airlines-flight-mh370/story-fn907478-1226857897592


Yep,sharp as a bowling ball that girl. No doubt.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/14)

Can you use Bowling balls as scalpels...


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

Not For Horses said:


> There is nothing that aviation loves more than acronyms. It's a toss up between them and the army as to who has more.
> 
> 
> I really can't understand how, in this day and age, someone in the cockpit can just flick a switch and make a plane disappear.
> ...


My theory, it is something so serious that the governments are keeping it secret while blowing the smokescreen of a search in everybody's face.

Re, gps trackers. Planes actually have those. It's called sat phones. I think any aircraft out of hf freq range is required to have a means to communicate and satphones are it. I won't theorise on what the one on that plane did or didn't but the ones I've seen even on smaller planes had gps built in.

What it doesn't do is stop someone pulling a breaker or if they were intent on it and knowledgeable enough to disconnect power to certain systems. Aircraft systems usually run on a few buses of power and most of the equipment you'd be interested in would be on a main bus with an essential backup. I'll leave explaining that further alone but this is why you don't put weapons on planes and also sort of why violent people are taken off aircraft (amongst other reasons).


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/14)

tavas said:


> Its alright. Courtney Love is on the case and found it.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-life/courtney-love-thinks-shes-found-missing-malaysian-airlines-flight-mh370/story-fn907478-1226857897592


“What are the odds though that it would land right next to a red sign saying ‘plane’?

_Bahhh ha ha ha ha.._gold.


Seriously though Kurt, we understand why you did it..


----------



## Not For Horses (19/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> My theory, it is something so serious that the governments are keeping it secret while blowing the smokescreen of a search in everybody's face.
> 
> Re, gps trackers. Planes actually have those. It's called sat phones. I think any aircraft out of hf freq range is required to have a means to communicate and satphones are it. I won't theorise on what the one on that plane did or didn't but the ones I've seen even on smaller planes had gps built in.
> 
> What it doesn't do is stop someone pulling a breaker or if they were intent on it and knowledgeable enough to disconnect power to certain systems. Aircraft systems usually run on a few buses of power and most of the equipment you'd be interested in would be on a main bus with an essential backup. I'll leave explaining that further alone but this is why you don't put weapons on planes and also sort of why violent people are taken off aircraft (amongst other reasons).


I'm not talking about Comms though. I just mean a simple GPS tracker that can transmit a position at a given interval.
Nothing to do with the cockpit. Something that can't be just turned off. Along the lines of a black box I guess but incredibly simpler.


----------



## flyingbeermat (19/3/14)

Perhaps an electrical fire? http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


----------



## Bridges (19/3/14)




----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I'm not talking about Comms though. I just mean a simple GPS tracker that can transmit a position at a given interval.
> Nothing to do with the cockpit. Something that can't be just turned off. Along the lines of a black box I guess but incredibly simpler.


I'd say everything is connected to a CB, either for operational or maintenance purposes.

Yes, I understand why you'd think there might be a small gps tracker on board but you have to realise that all transmitting devices installed have to be cleared for EMI interference and be able to be controlled/isolated. The emergency locator transmitters are reasonable independent but still could be accessed by a determined person. What's more, foul play on land can 'prepare' an aircraft for uni tended stealth. I'd have to read regulations/design standards to say anything definitive though.


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

Now, what I really would like to know is where did I put my clothes this morning. They're not in the shower, not in my room, not in the laundry, I've Becker even the whole kitchen, that takes out everything in my path and relevant I passed through. I definitely didn't go to work in my PJs.

Quite frankly, they've disappeared into thin air and I'm going mad.


----------



## spog (19/3/14)

Ahh,the old WTF did I do syndrome ?


----------



## [email protected] (19/3/14)

On modern aircraft everything electrical will be able to be isolated by a CB. There are some things that are on a "hot" battery bus, ie they will operate even if all the battery switches are off. Usually they are things like emergency lighting and PA systems, stuff that will help the crew evacuate the aircraft in case of an emergency. Some items like the emergency lighting system also have their own internal batteries that are trickle charged while the aircraft is powered so will operate for a time even when the aircraft's electrical system has failed. I am sure that a GPS tracking device is available as an option, but the fact of the matter is that modern airliners do not go missing without a trace very often (usually we know roughly where they are when contact is lost and the CVR (cockpit voice recorder) and FDR (flight data recorder) both emit tracking signals, also the ELT (emergency locator transmitter, which now have internal GPSs) will activate and be picked up by tracking satellites) and airlines are all about affordable safety. Everything that can improve safety is tested against how much it will cost to implement vs how much and how often not implementing it will cause a hull loss.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

practicalfool said:


> Now, what I really would like to know is where did I put my clothes this morning. They're not in the shower, not in my room, not in the laundry, I've Becker even the whole kitchen, that takes out everything in my path and relevant I passed through. I definitely didn't go to work in my PJs.
> 
> Quite frankly, they've disappeared into thin air and I'm going mad.


Try being a mechanic and spending half the day (maybe a lil' exaggerated), walking around looking for the spanner you just literally had 5 seconds ago. Fuk i go mental. One minute im using a tool, i turn around, then the tool is magically gone.

Oh look, there it is, behind that piece of steel 7 foot up in the air, WTF did I sit that there for...


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

I am sure there is a Phillips screwdriver land that all my screwdrivers migrate to.


----------



## Camo6 (20/3/14)

And what's the law of physics that allows a dropped nut or bolt to always land in the most inaccessible place, every goddam time?


----------



## pk.sax (20/3/14)

Yep, always that one tool. Walk to the other side of the room for something and it disappears. Still looking for my tape measure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

I often found pliers and screwdrivers in odd places at work. Roof cavities,cable trays etc. Mind you I could never find my own.


----------



## spog (20/3/14)

Talk of things going missing ,was working on a site with a bloke who wore glasses as the day wore on he was complaining of a head ache,dizziness etc when he realised one of the lenses had fallen out of his glasses.
A search was made for a good half hour no luck,it was found in the breast pocket of his shirt,it had fallen out and luckily landed in the pocket.


----------



## tavas (20/3/14)

Camo6 said:


> And what's the law of physics that allows a dropped nut or bolt to always land in the most inaccessible place, every goddam time?


Tape your nut or bolt to a buttered cat. It will stay in infinite suspension.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Wowzers.

And I couldnt do that to my poor lil grey cat 'Sooty' :huh:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/3/14)

Was it an unintended consequence due to some technology that may have been carried on the plane? 

Newspaper article.

_Also on the plane were 20 senior staff from a US technology company who had just launched a new electronic warfare gadget for military radar systems in the days before the Boeing 777 went missing.
Freescale Semiconductor, which makes powerful microchips for industries including defence, released the powerful new products to the American market on March 3.
Five days later, Flight MH370 took off from Kuala Lumpur for Beijing with 239 people on board including 20 working for Freescale._
_Twelve were from Malaysia, while eight were Chinese national_s.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Wowzers.
> 
> And I couldnt do that to my poor lil grey cat 'Sooty' :huh:


Picked ya as a bit of a cat person...


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Somethings gotta keep the black snakes, mice, rats and toads at bay


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Somethings gotta keep the black snakes, mice, rats and toads at bay


Thought you would have just shot them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Somethings gotta keep the black snakes, mice, rats and toads at bay


Knowing the landscape you live in.....im hearing ya....mind you...the cats are shit scared of phascogales....

A cranky Phascogale is not some thing you want to play ( as in you just dont want to **** with one ) with...makes a feral cat look like a mouse..


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Thought you would have just shot them.



Well that's a fukin waste of bullets...

Im saving on bullets and cat food here.




I realise most folk think farmers are cruel to animals, but they are very blind, farmers including myself love animals, we just know the difference between a fox being a bad pest not a cute little dog, and your family pet, how loyal it may be, its beyond its put down date when its 20 human years old, has no hair, can hardly walk, has no teeth and is blind and deaf, oh but that's cruel putting them down.

Please people...


Well this thread turned into another rant thread pretty quickly.

To keep OT, im flying to Melbourne tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Well that's a fukin waste of bullets...
> 
> Im saving on bullets and cat food here.
> 
> ...


What is that you say about getting bites? I was having a dig.

but really if you used one bullet you could save on cat food forever. h34r:

Grew up, knowing how a dairy runs, growing feed for the dairy, pigs. helping with/watching slaughters butchering etc. Done my share of time behind a 22/250 tagging and skinning roos. Blah blah blah. City is better.

Back on topic- I'm flying to NZ in a week, will keep a look out.


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

p.s. City is better??? Your craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/14)

Brisbane doesn't really count as a city.


----------



## pk.sax (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Brisbane doesn't really count as a city.


I loved that massive tent camp of a city. Nothing felt rooted.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Check them cct bteakers on the plane. Take a water proof phone cover. If your Pilot is "John Doe".......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Brisbane doesn't really count as a city.


No..its a lawless Bikie controlled enclave....


----------



## shaunous (20/3/14)

Brisbane is a big one way traffic mind ****. 

With a real real real dirty ugly looking river. 

I'll never get that year back I lived in East Brisbane and Acacia Ridge.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/14)

ever driven in Sydney?


----------



## Florian (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Brisbane is a big one way traffic mind ****.
> 
> With a real real real dirty ugly looking river.
> 
> I'll never get that year back I lived in East Brisbane and Acacia Ridge.


That river used to be beautiful blue back in 2008/09 and before that.

We saw dolphins on a weekly basis, following trawlers, playing around with the kids sailing club boats and so on, that was along Kingsford Smith Drive. Then the floods came, swept about 200 boats out to sea and turned the whole thing into a brown mess. The dolphins were never seen again, and the river is still brown to date.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ever driven in Sydney?


Driving into..and out of Brisbane is awsome....Sydney....yeah....**** that....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

shaunous said:


> With a real real real dirty ugly looking river.
> .


No...isnt that Melbourne..


----------



## spog (21/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No...isnt that Melbourne..


Gotta be,can't be Adelaide that is usually blue/green with algae .


----------



## Northside Novice (21/3/14)

Not sure about the poor plane but it now looks like it is going to cost us a lot of money sending search planes and ships on the wild goose chase just so our primer minister can save face ! Heart goes out to anyone who is related to any passenger or staff involved  bloody sad turn of events .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/14)

Melbourne doesn't have a river, it's more of a drain.


----------



## Northside Novice (22/3/14)

At the moment any city / town / place with water running in any of their creeks / rivers is very lucky . 
Big dry on mete ! Dat der tidlelick dun drink it alls up


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/3/14)

northside novice said:


> Not sure about the poor plane but it now looks like it is going to cost us a lot of money sending search planes and ships on the wild goose chase just so our primer minister can save face ! Heart goes out to anyone who is related to any passenger or staff involved  bloody sad turn of events .


He doesn't have a choice Northside, there are certain conventions that apply in cases like this and we have to send out search parties as does any country that has an emergency in or near it's waters, it's not about saving face.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/14)

Or you could be cynical and suggest that Abbott announced it in the house to avoid discussing the investigation of one of his cabinet members.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/14)

gotta make the best of a bad situation eh, who wouldn't


----------

